# FREE Templates!!



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey everyone. I started a Blog here on Lumberjocks for some free Push-Block templates that I designed. In the blog there is also a handle template that will fit a Stanley Hand Plane. I have added a few more, and thought maybe this would be a more appropriate place for them (??)

These are some handles that I hand drew (so they arent PERFECT) so you can print them out and cut them out on the band saw. They can be used for saws, or handles for push-blocks, etc. Enjoy. Check out the blog for other designs. Feel free to use as you wish! ENJOY

*if there are any other simple things you'd like templates for, just send me pictures, and granted i free hand these, I will try to draw a template for you as close as I can!! *


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

These will come in handy … THANKS!

-Gerry


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem Dane! When I'm done with my tests this week, I'm going to make my Shark Pushblock from the blog I posted!


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Pretty interesting, You always seem to have good ideas!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the blog.


----------

